# just found a old receipt reminded me of my worst electrical experience EVER



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

Found receipt from a construction site a few years back were i did electrical work. I was construction laborer, but i went to trade school for electrical, after being 6 months on a site the job is done, they tell me im going to new site but permits and supplies got delayed i gota wait 2 weeks . So instead of sitting at home i thought let me do some side electrical work, i did some research on google of local non-union electrical companies around and made a few calls. Found a company who needed a few electrical helpers for a few days, about 5 days. I get there and i work for tree days everything is fine, on day 4 the supervisor is pissed about something the boss of the company was yelling at him over the phone.

The supervisor is now taking out hes anger on everyone, he tells the foreman to watch everyone, iam working pulling wire and running cable, mind you iam the only new guy these guys been with each other for half a year or more. The foreman checks on me and says new guy hows it going, nice work. The supervisor comes and yells at the foreman why you keep checking on him. Iam working at a decent pace , the foreman comes back and says i might need you to help me lifting heavy electrical cable. The supervisor goes insane and starts yelling at me, and says have you ever lifted hammer before, the foreman says he did good work. The supervisor then tells me to instead clean the area and move the garbage carts. I do that no complaints, i move the carts out of the way and clean the area, and the supervisor is following and watching me. The hvac people need to get into a room and they ask me to move the carts out of the way and i do, the supervisor is now cursing and yelling at me, then says if you don't like it ****n leave, i tell him to **** off iam out i grab my things and leave and hes following me down the stairs, and trying to tell me i can't leave this way etc, i find a exit and leave.

I calm down for a few minutes and take a walk , i call the boss and told him what happened and i won't be returning, he says ill get payed friday. So i call on thursday to make sure everything is okay and this guy is angry and emotional, and tells me no we can't do direct deposit, then i say can i pick it up at the site he says no you gota come to the main office in new jersey to get it and tells me **** you and hangs up. I call back and tell iam, what ever problems you got that has nothing to do with me i need to get payed for my work. 13 days go by and i call again and now hes emotional and is crying a little and says **** you i just lost my wife, your ****n shitty check is coming in the mail, i should come down there and kick your ass, i tell him you have my number and you have my address wdf is your problem, people lose loved ones iam not your human punching bag, pay me my money and go get help. The money finally comes in the mail 16 days later from it was suppose to get payed, i check the date of when he mailed it , it was marked 3 days from the day i called a second time.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

stamaster21 said:


> Found receipt from a construction site a few years back were i did electrical work. I was construction laborer, but i went to trade school for electrical, after being 6 months on a site the job is done, they tell me im going to new site but permits and supplies got delayed i gota wait 2 weeks . So instead of sitting at home i thought let me do some side electrical work, i did some research on google of local non-union electrical companies around and made a few calls. Found a company who needed a few electrical helpers for a few days, about 5 days. I get there and i work for tree days everything is fine, on day 4 the supervisor is pissed about something the boss of the company was yelling at him over the phone.
> 
> The supervisor is now taking out hes anger on everyone, he tells the foreman to watch everyone, iam working pulling wire and running cable, mind you iam the only new guy these guys been with each other for half a year or more. The foreman checks on me and says new guy hows it going, nice work. The supervisor comes and yells at the foreman why you keep checking on him. Iam working at a decent pace , the foreman comes back and says i might need you to help me lifting heavy electrical cable. The supervisor goes insane and starts yelling at me, and says have you ever lifted hammer before, the foreman says he did good work. The supervisor then tells me to instead clean the area and move the garbage carts. I do that no complaints, i move the carts out of the way and clean the area, and the supervisor is following and watching me. The hvac people need to get into a room and they ask me to move the carts out of the way and i do, the supervisor is now cursing and yelling at me, then says if you don't like it **n leave, i tell him to ** off iam out i grab my things and leave and hes following me down the stairs, and trying to tell me i can't leave this way etc, i find a exit and leave.
> 
> I calm down for a few minutes and take a walk , i call the boss and told him what happened and i won't be returning, he says ill get payed friday. So i call on thursday to make sure everything is okay and this guy is angry and emotional, and tells me no we can't do direct deposit, then i say can i pick it up at the site he says no you gota come to the main office in new jersey to get it and tells me *** you and hangs up. I call back and tell iam, what ever problems you got that has nothing to do with me i need to get payed for my work. 13 days go by and i call again and now hes emotional and is crying a little and says *** you i just lost my wife, your ****n shitty check is coming in the mail, i should come down there and kick your ass, i tell him you have my number and you have my address wdf is your problem, people lose loved ones iam not your human punching bag, pay me my money and go get help. The money finally comes in the mail 16 days later from it was suppose to get payed, i check the date of when he mailed it , it was marked 3 days from the day i called a second time.


My bet is there is IRS in this story somewhere, someplace............... seems to be the common factor in employer breakdowns.....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Did she die or did she leave him?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Wrong place wrong time. Been there bought the t shirt. 
Mine was a bit easier. 
Job was 6 blocks from my home. Guy I worked for had his office on the site. I worked for him for almost 2 years, never a raise. Had a old company I had applied to long ago call me and offered 3 bucks more an hour and a lot of perks, company truck, credit card and phone. I told them I want to think about it. My bride said yes immediately. I went to work explained the situation and was fired on the spot. Took the new job and never looked back. Came time for taxes. W2 did not come in the mail had my wife call, they just hung up on me. She went down to get the form and was told that they could not release the form to anyone but me. I went down and they refused to give it to me.

I thought about this for a while, locked in the hubs of my Toyota 4x4 and climbed the steps and got the nose of my pickup through the doors when they offered me the form. I backed down the steps into the waiting arms of the police. No damage at all to anything. I explained my situation about taxes and the police told me to leave and never come back. Why should I do that? I just want to file my taxes and get the refund, now that is it almost April. 

The company shut down soon after. I would run into the owner at business meeting and he was always bad mouthing me. Fortunately he had a almost no respect in the trade because of this dealings with other people and how he treated creditors. 

I would have offered him a chance to get close to the pay but that never happened.


----------



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

Southeast Power said:


> Did she die or did she leave him?


he said hes wife just died and was crying on the phone, then hes cursed me out on the phone and said he should come down here to kick my ass


----------



## stamaster21 (7 mo ago)

SWDweller said:


> Wrong place wrong time. Been there bought the t shirt.
> Mine was a bit easier.
> Job was 6 blocks from my home. Guy I worked for had his office on the site. I worked for him for almost 2 years, never a raise. Had a old company I had applied to long ago call me and offered 3 bucks more an hour and a lot of perks, company truck, credit card and phone. I told them I want to think about it. My bride said yes immediately. I went to work explained the situation and was fired on the spot. Took the new job and never looked back. Came time for taxes. W2 did not come in the mail had my wife call, they just hung up on me. She went down to get the form and was told that they could not release the form to anyone but me. I went down and they refused to give it to me.
> 
> ...


Thats sucks man, sadly some companies operate this way.


----------

